# MMA Shorts or spandex??



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I dunno bout you guys, but in a a totally heterosexual way I dig the hell out of the spandex shorts for fighter. GSP is rocking them hard core right now and I like the look. I think it makes the fighter look WAY bigger and better than those gay ass Sprawl shorts. I mean look at all the badasses that wear tights, Fedor, GSP, CC,Wand,Nog. WAR MMA tights!!!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Lol @ this topic, but I do agree with you. Don't forget about Anderson Silva too


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

WAR Wand's Chute Boxe pants!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Lol @ this topic, but I do agree with you. Don't forget about Anderson Silva too


How could I forget?? You got Barnett(who shouldnt wear them ever),Rizzo, and Tyson Griffin too.


----------



## MC_chillzilla (Jan 10, 2008)

spandex is a sexier.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Ill be the first to step out and say, I prefer the sprawl style shorts. Just more appealing to me.


----------



## dubya (Dec 17, 2006)

....Kevin Randleman! He could wear those out in public and people would be afraid to look at him at the mere sight of his huge thighs and the fear he might suplex them into oblivion.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Spandex as gay as they look are actually better becuase unlike Board Shorts they don't restrict you movement as much.

Making it easier for kicking and grappling

I have a pair and while they do help they ride up in the crotch a lot


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I dunno bout you guys, but in a a totally heterosexual way I dig the hell out of the spandex shorts for fighter. GSP is rocking them hard core right now and I like the look. I think it makes the fighter look WAY bigger and better than those gay ass Sprawl shorts. I mean look at all the badasses that wear tights, Fedor, GSP, CC,Wand,Nog.


Let's see what you have to say after Tim Sylvia wears some. Paul Varelans' man-itard was bad enough.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I prefer MMA shorts, they are more manly. :laugh:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Insecurity shall run wild in this thread.

Haha damn Jdun, I was thinkin of makin a thread just like this. I actually like the tights, its cool cause it defines physique and just makes movement better.

However I don't know why everyone is all of the sudden switching up to sprawl shorts. Are tights better or being outlawed or something?

I mean at one point EVERYONE wore tights, even Sylvia.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Spandex.


ONLY on men in MMA though, women? Any time.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

This thread just makes make me think of Boxer-briefs vs Boxers but anyways... I prefer Spandex.


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> How could I forget?? You got Barnett(who shouldnt wear them ever),Rizzo, and Tyson Griffin too.


tyson griffin had a fat ass the last time he wore spandex, he should make a move to the shorts.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I miss Wand and Nogueira wearing spandex...in a heterosexual fashion of course. Just don't seem right. 

Is there any advantages of one over the other? I guess with spandex they don't have to worry about guys grabbing their shorts and they can move a little faster:dunno:


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> I miss Wand and Nogueira wearing spandex...in a heterosexual fashion of course. Just don't seem right.
> 
> Is there any advantages of one over the other? I guess with spandex they don't have to worry about guys grabbing their shorts and they can move a little faster:dunno:


IMO, only one reason for spandex. High kicks. 

It is easier to snap the high kicks with spandex rather than long shorts.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

There are definate advantages to having spandex. But I happen to just think they look more badass!!


----------



## natryl21 (Jun 1, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Spandex as gay as they look are actually better becuase unlike Board Shorts they don't restrict you movement as much.
> 
> Making it easier for kicking and grappling
> 
> I have a pair and while they do help they ride up in the crotch a lot


Hey even when i wear sprawl shorts i have to wear spandex under to... u know... keep the equipment from rattling. Guess the spandex shorts just gets to the point.

Off subject... brotha you Aviator is HILARIOUS!!!!!!!! ******* priceless!!!!!


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

I have nothing against the spandex shorts...but to say that they allow better kicks isn't quite true. Kick boxers and muay tai fighters wear longer looser shorts to fight. They just have to have a slit on the outside of the legs so they don't bind on the legs. I rock Sprawl shorts to train and fight and have no problems. If I wanted to rock ultra-tight grape smugglers...I would race Lance Armstrong.

Good thread topic though...funny stuff


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Rockstar189 said:


> tyson griffin had a fat ass the last time he wore spandex, he should make a move to the shorts.




Anyways....

I don't know what to say, but I'll just throw this out there: You won't think spandex shorts are bad ass the next time you are rolling/fighting with someone and they go for a triangle.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MC_chillzilla said:


> spandex is a sexier.


QFT :thumb02:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

From a functional standpoint, there is no argument - spandex is the way to go. As a male spectator from an aesthetic standpoint; I prefer they wear board shorts. 

Then again, as a triathlete and cyclist, I’m frequently forced to stare at another mans spandex clad backside for hours on end if we’re riding a pace line….so im desensitized :laugh:


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

I also dig the tights


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't need nor want to see a fighter's "package" any more than the next guy(though some of you don't seem to mind). I don't doubt their(the fighters who wear them) ability to kick my ass, but I'll take the shorts over spandex anyday.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I would probably go with spandex because you have an advantage in kicking and then your opponent can't grab your shorts.



jdun11 said:


> How could I forget?? You got Barnett(who shouldnt wear them ever),Rizzo, and Tyson Griffin too.


Arlovski wears spandex too, then earlier in their careers BJ Penn, Matt Hughes, and Jens Pulver wore spandex.



plazzman said:


> I mean at one point EVERYONE wore tights, even Sylvia.


Here is a picture of Sylvia with them on...


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

i practice in sprawl shorts but fight in spandex throw vale tudo shorts (spandex) because they offer zero movement impair and leave nothing for the opponent to grab ahold of. nothing more annoying than someone grabbing the shit out of your pants and that being the only thing stopping you from something big.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

either works fine, depending on the body type.. personally, some flabby types like sylvia or heaven forbid, butterbean, would just look stupid in spandex shorts. But for the defined physique, it makes them look bigger for sure. Just don't wear those gay ass spandex PANTS that aoki wears .. I had a hard time taking him seriously the first few times I saw him just cause of those things.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Rockstar189 said:


> tyson griffin had a fat ass the last time he wore spandex, he should make a move to the shorts.


Why? Then we won't get the golden comments from Rogan such as, "Tyson Griffin has what we would call a badonkadonk."


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

My favorite are BJ Penns shorts with the black belt i like those alot!!! I can see how spandex might be better for high kicks but some of the shorts have high slits as to no restrict kicking. My vote goes to shorts because anyone can wear them spandex can only be pulled off by some.


----------

